
Spacewar: Fanatic Life and Symbolic Death Among the Computer Bums [1972] - michael_dorfman
http://wheels.org/spacewar/stone/rolling_stone.html
======
nihilocrat
I poked around to find the long-haired guy brandishing that controller, which
led me to a page of some interesting snapshots of people from the early 70s
SAIL: <http://www.saildart.org/saildart_pix_1974/index.html>

If your imagination of what the game looks like is lacking:
<http://www.saildart.org/saildart_pix_1974/d/d7.jpg>

~~~
gojomo
That 'long-haired guy brandishing that controller' today:

<http://www.crunchbase.com/person/bruce-baumgart>

------
jamespitts
Far out!

I recently finished "What the Doormouse Said" by John Markoff and it went into
depth about this era in Silicon Valley. This is something you will want to
read if you are into the history of computing.

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Dormouse-Said-Counterculture-
Pers...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Dormouse-Said-Counterculture-
Personal/dp/0670033820)

------
StuffMaster
_It was painful to assemble stuff, so they never listed out the programs. The
programs and stuff just lived in there, just raw seething octal code. And one
of the guys wrote a program called 'The Unknown Glitch,' which at random
intervals would wake up, print out I AM THE UNKNOWN GLITCH. CATCH ME IF YOU
CAN, and then it would relocate itself somewhere else in core memory, set a
clock interrupt, and go back to sleep. There was no way to find it."_

This is awesome.

